# Need 3 for Venice for 2 days offshore 6th and 7th



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Putting some feelers out there. I wanted to tow my boat down to Venice this coming week , leaving thursday and fishing Friday and Saturday and returning Sunday. None of the guys I fish with can go and I have Thurs-Sun off and with 1 ft seas predicted and the bigger Tuna starting to move in I am itching to go. If youve got a group of 3 guys maybe even 4 that are interested let me know. prefer guys with Tuna fishing experience , some of your own gear, NO Psychos, no complete drunks (a little drunk is ok...grin). I estimate cost at around $350 per person (for 4 guys) for two full days of fishing,lodging ,truck and boat fuel and Ice. Only extra would be food and drinks and that can be done pretty easily as Venice cabins sleep 6 and have full kitchens. PM me if your interested. Boat is a 26' CC with twins and plenty of fish box space!


----------

